# Bravo Self Leveling and Calibrated Tamper and Distribution Tool



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Firstly photos before I start:

So I was introduced to Bravo Coffee Equipment via a good friend and coffee aficionado who is based in South Africa. I had been looking for a level tamper which I could calibrate the weight on for my La Pavoni for a long time and had not managed to find anything I liked. I was very close to try and order one from Kafatek, which would have been both very expensive and also not exactly what I was looking for.

My friend in S.A. certainly knows his stuff, so when he recommended the Bravo tamper, I did not hesitate to place an order.

These are available through a distributor in the US, however if you do decide to order any Bravo equipment, I would absolutely, positively, 100% recommend going the direct route.

Ordering direct It is waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper and you can do an infinite amount of customisation. The customer service is honestly second to none and genuinely a pleasure to deal with.

I sent Gilberto (the man behind Bravo coffee equipment) a message on Instagram ( http:// https://instagram.com/gilberto939?igshid=zk502ep43n7o ) asking if I could order a 49.7mm tamper (I subsequently changed this to 49.5 after measuring my basket).

He got back to me promptly and said that it can be done in a day or two. He also mentioned that he has received a new batch of wood and if I wait a couple of days, I can take my pick from the selection.

I was happy to wait and he sent me this photo to pick from the day after our conversation:

I picked the very first one from the left and also went ahead to order a Bravo distribution tool in the same size as the tamper.

The payment was done through Paypal via the invoice Gilberto sent me. Nice and easy.

The funnel you see in the photo was a gift that Gilberto very kindly included in the package.

The spring is a spare, harder spring, which again Gilberto included free of charge after I asked him about the adjustments in pressure of the default spring in the tamper. So I have both a soft and a hard spring to choose from thanks to his discretion.

The English manuals for the tamper and distribution tool in addition to the invoices etc were sent through email. The manuals are very well illustrated and actually really well done.

I placed my order on Tuesday night. The package arrived via DHL Express this morning (Thursday). So 1.5 days from Brazil!

You can see that the presentation boxes are gorgeous and the actual Tamper and distribution tool are honestly out of this world beautiful. My photos do not do them justice at all.

There is no plastic, everything is steel, powder coated aluminium or wood and is polished to perfection. They feel super solid in hand.

I have six or seven other tampers, four of which are custom made and I can say hand on heart that this thing is on an entirely different level, honestly no point even comparing.

I think you can tell how excited about this. I will post a proper review once I have used it a bit, but so far, I'm chuffed to bits!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

